# I miss you



## bj86

Hi,
How can I translate: I miss you or Katy misses you.

Thanks!


----------



## Tremerka

Hello! I'd say: I miss you: _''Scházíš mi.''_ 
Katy misses you:_''Scházíš Katy.''_ or _''Katy tě postrádá.''_


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

How about _Stýská se mi po tobě_ ?

Nashled.:


----------



## tlumic

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> How about _Stýská se mi po tobě_ ?
> 
> Nashled.:


 
Yes, definitely, it is possible. "I miss you" - "Stýská se mi (po tobě)".

t


----------



## werrr

Tagarela said:


> How about _Stýská se mi po tobě_?


Yes, if you mean “I’m sick of missing you”.

Not for the meanings like “I miss your help”.


----------

